# Douro completamente congelado



## Pek (14 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

Hola chicos, así se encuentra el fantástico río ibérico a su paso por los alrededores de la capital soriana. No es de extrañar teniendo en cuenta que se ha llegado a los -18 - -20 ºC por allí estos días (y sin subir de los -4 o -5 ºC).

 Fotos hechas por el forero calatañazor

















 Según cuentan se puede cruzar andando con total tranquilidad.

 Um abraço


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Impressionante!


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

boas

sem palavras, grandes fotos, e que valiosos registos fotográficos, 

abraços


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

Soria é uma região mesmo muito fria, já estive lá com temperaturas abismais (perto de -20ºC).


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Mais uma boas fotos do nosso amigo Pek  está sempre em cima do acontecimento


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Já tinha visto outras fotos do Douro gelado, mas estas estão particularmente surpreendentes


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Também fiquei sem palavras


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Impressionante Não sabia que o Douro gelava


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Boas fotos, excelente registo.
Obrigado por partilhares Pek


----------



## *Dave* (14 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Fantástico 

Na 2ª foto é bem visível a bolhas de ar que não conseguem chegar até à superfície devido ao gelo...

Grande registo fotográfico


----------



## ogalo (14 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

impressionante


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Também não fazia ideia que o Douro gelada por completo. Ainda por cima a largura do rio ainda é considerável.

Grandes fotos *Pek*


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Tendo em conta que isto é em Soria, não me surpreende muito.
As pessoas nem fazem ideia do frio que faz lá.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

AnDré disse:


> Também não fazia ideia que o Douro gelada por completo. Ainda por cima a largura do rio ainda é considerável.
> 
> Grandes fotos *Pek*



Naquela região é estreito em comparação com outras partes.


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Isso é mais uma forma de os espanhóis tentarem bloquear a água que corre  para Portugal???




 




________________


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Isso é mais uma forma de os espanhóis tentarem bloquear a água que corre  para Portugal???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eles pensam em tudo, pah...


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Isso é mais uma forma de os espanhóis tentarem bloquear a água que corre  para Portugal???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É pena a água por baixo estar liquida senão era mesmo isso


----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Muy bueno Zoelae 

 Cierto es que en la zona de la capital soriana el cauce del Duero es más estrecho que en Tordesillas, Zamora, Peso da Régua..., pero aun así tiene una anchura bastante maja y un caudal considerable.

 En los alrededores de Soria capital el Duero no se hiela completamente (sí parcialmente) todos los años, pero sí muchos de ellos. De hecho en los últimos 10 años, el Duero se ha congelado completamente en Soria capital en, al menos, 5 de ellos (probablemente alguno más). Por lo tanto, es algo habitual. Aguas arriba, el que se congele completamente el río es todavía más común, si cabe.

 Fijaos si es común que se congele el río que algunos foreros han hecho estimaciones de con qué temperatura se produce la congelación. Según alguno de ellos por debajo de -8 ºC ya se hiela de orilla a orilla, aunque con una capa de hielo mucho más frágil. Ese frío ha de ser de forma continuada, lógicamente.

 Por cierto, y cambiando un poquito el tema he de deciros con emoción que en estos últimos días se ha superado la barrera de los -30 ºC en el interior de nuestra Península. Exactamente -30,9 ºC en un sensor situado entre las poblaciones de Galve de Sorbe y Cantalojas, en Guadalajara. En esta última y en casco urbano se bajó de -26 ºC. Ya os pondré un topic aparte con los datos. 

 Abraços


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2009 às 10:17)

Pek disse:


> Muy bueno Zoelae
> 
> Cierto es que en la zona de la capital soriana el cauce del Duero es más estrecho que en Tordesillas, Zamora, Peso da Régua..., pero aun así tiene una anchura bastante maja y un caudal considerable.
> 
> ...



 azoa central da nossa peninsula tem um clima com tendencias continentais....mas nunca pensei que se pudessam alcançar extremos tão grandes


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

Em duas palavras IM - PRESSIONANTE 

Belas imagens!


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

Pek disse:


> Muy bueno Zoelae
> 
> Cierto es que en la zona de la capital soriana el cauce del Duero es más estrecho que en Tordesillas, Zamora, Peso da Régua..., pero aun así tiene una anchura bastante maja y un caudal considerable.
> 
> ...



Bem, -30ºC na PI é algo que me surpreende completamente. Julgava impossível termos temperaturas dessas nestas latitudes.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

Nunca pensei que o Douro congelasse 

O "meu rico Douro" completamente gelado em terras espnholas

Quando chegas à Porto-Gaia, entras nas Caraíbas 
E, nas águas salgadas do vasto Oceano Atlântico


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

Impressionantes de facto essas fotos do Rio Douro!
Não fazia ideia que chegava ao ponto de congelar assim!

Ainda mais surpreendido fico com os valores de -30 graus em Espanha!!!

Foi em algum observatório de alta montanha acima dos 2500 metros?...e mesmo assim........


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionantes de facto essas fotos do Rio Douro!
> Não fazia ideia que chegava ao ponto de congelar assim!
> 
> Ainda mais surpreendido fico com os valores de -30 graus em Espanha!!!
> ...



Duvido. E falam em -26ºC em ambiente urbano...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Excelentes fotos e registos, sou mais um que não sabia que o Douro gelava !


----------



## *Dave* (15 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Bgc disse:


> Duvido. E falam em *-26ºC em ambiente urbano*...



     
​


----------



## JazCrazy (15 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Ola,

O douro não sabia que gelava, mas já andei em cima do Fervença de bicicleta quando gelava nos anos 70.

Fiquem bem....


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Imagens impressionantes ! 

De facto, muitas vezes esquecemos que a Península Ibérica está em grande parte a altitudes bastante superiores a grande parte da Europa, dado tratar-se de um grande planalto, com boas montanhas pelo meio.

E de facto, a zona de Soria e Teruel são das mais frias da nossa península ...


----------



## actioman (15 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Que imagens fabulosas!  Não era eu que o travessava a pé certamente 

Quanto às temperaturas de -30ºC, não quero parecer desconfiado, mas onde há registos oficiais disso? Não sei se estão a ver bem o que são TRINTA graus negativos! 

Obrigado pelas fotos Pek!


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionantes de facto essas fotos do Rio Douro!
> Não fazia ideia que chegava ao ponto de congelar assim!
> 
> Ainda mais surpreendido fico com os valores de -30 graus em Espanha!!!
> ...



Los -30,9 º fueron en un sensor situado entre dos pueblos de la provincia de Guadalajara: Galve de Sorbe y Cantalojas, a unos 1300 msnm. Los -26,4 ºC se registraron en otro sensor en el pueblo de Cantalojas.

Ya se han llegado y sobrepasado los -30 ºC otras veces, incluso en casco urbano y a menos de 1000 msnm. Buen ejemplo de ello son los -30,0 ºC de Calamocha (Teruel) a *884 msnm* en diciembre de 1963. Y alguno más que ahora se me olvida. El récord oficial español son unos -32 ºC en el Estany Gento (Lleida) pero no en zona habitada. De manera no oficial hay registros de -34 ºC en el Parque Nacional de Aiguestortes (Lleida) y valores inferiores en zonas más altas. Se ha llegado a hablar de unos -50 ºC en el Cilindro de Marboré, un pico de más de 3300 metros en los Pirineos. Pero nunca se ha demostrado. De todas formas valores de -40 ºC e incluso inferiores en esas zonas sí parecen factibles. Pero ya hablamos de muy alta montaña.

Ahora al haber más estaciones y sensores se están descubriendo nuevos puntos con mínimas bajísimas que son susceptibles de haber batido muchos records en el pasado pero que al no estar "explotados" quedaron en el olvido en esas épocas. Esos nuevos lugares están arrojando mínimas fantásticas. Como los -25,6 ºC de Camalonga (1570 msnm) el 28 de *noviembre* de 2008. Todavía no tenemos los datos de esa estación en estos días. Se espera mucho de ella, de -30 a -35 ºC, pero todavía es una incógnita.

Decir que en esta última semana los -20 ºC han aparecido en unos cuantos lugares habitados del interior peninsular. Sin llegar a esa cifra pero muy cerca en la estación de Soria-Valonsadero se alcanzaron -18,7 ºC. Y Soria no es un pueblo pequeño, es una capital de provincia de unos 43.000 habitantes (pequeña pero capital al fin y al cabo  ). A ver si mañana tengo tiempo y os pongo un listado de mínimas de estos días y de los últimos diez años. No tiene desperdicio.

Esto son los alrededores de Cantalojas hace dos días con los caballos comiendo entre la nieve. La Siberia Ibérica.






 La verdad es que está siendo un invierno fantástico. En mi casa de Algete llevamos una semana nevados y muchos días con máximas negativas o del orden de 1-2 ºC. En mi pueblo de la Sierra: Gargantilla del Lozoya, empezaron a pisar nieve a finales de noviembre y todavía no la han dejado de pisar. Un invierno "como los de antes", de los que le gusta a mi abuelo.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Pek, fantástico retrato do interior peninsular esse que tens feito 

Aguardo por mais intervenções tuas sobre esse riquíssimo país (em fenómenos meteorológicos e não só) que é a Espanha.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

actioman disse:


> Que imagens fabulosas!  Não era eu que o travessava a pé certamente
> 
> Quanto às temperaturas de -30ºC, não quero parecer desconfiado, mas onde há registos oficiais disso? Não sei se estão a ver bem o que são TRINTA graus negativos!
> 
> Obrigado pelas fotos Pek!



 No, los -30,9 ºC no son oficiales. Fueron tomados por la estación de un forero de Meteored. Pero para mí son muy fiables dada la seriedad y profesionalidad de estas personas. Se dedican en el topic de Polos del Frio a analizar y buscar con rigor eso precisamente. Muchos son observadores y colaboradores de Aemet (antiguo INM español). Muchos de los -20 ºC de que os he hablado sí lo son porque fueron tomados en la propia red de estaciones colaboradoras de Aemet.

 Los -32 ºC de Estany Gento también son oficiales y record oficial (que no real) español. Los -30,0 ºC de Calamocha también son oficiales. 

 Por cierto, lo de la oficialidad en España es un poco jaleo porque hay muchos organismos administrativos con estaciones pero sólo oficializan los valores tomados por Aemet en sus estaciones o estaciones colaboradoras (no hay en muchos pueblos). Como si los de la Confederación Hidrográfica o los de las redes autonómicas no sirvieran. Por eso muchos datos impresionantes quedan en el olvido oficial. Pero para eso está Polos del frio, claro


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2009 às 02:11)

Unas referencias para demostrar la oficialidad de ese dato de -32 ºC:

 Manuel Palomares, INM, escrito en la RAM nº 40. Abril de 2006:

"La temperatura más baja registrada en España en todos los tiempos desde que hay mediciones fueron los -32,0ºC en la estación del Lago Estangento (Pirineo de Lérida) el 2 de febrero de 1.956, aunque es probable que en las alturas se alcanzaran los -50."

 Nota: Estany es lago en catalán. En la frase anterior se mezclan ambos idiomas en el nombre. Los -50 ºC son esos de que os hablaba antes.

 Reproduzco la parte del Boletín Climatológico Oficial de febrero de 1956 en lo que respecta a la provincia de Leida (Lérida en castellano):

            MAX ABS./MIN. ABS./MED MAX./MED.MIN./MED
LLEIDA
Adrall            11,0      –17,0      1,4      –10,1      –4,3
Bonaigua         5,0      –26,0      –6,4      –14,5      –10,4
Borjas Blancas      14,0      –12,1      5,8      –3,8      1,0
Espot            11,0      –20,0      –0,1      –12,4      –6,2
Estany Gento      4,0      *–32,0 *     –9,0      *–18,2 *     –13,6
Estany Tort         8,0      –26,0      –4,5      –15,2      –9,8
Lleida            15,0      –10,2      8,2      –3,5      2,3
Pont de Suert      13,5      –19,5      4,2      –7,4      –1,5
San Mauricio      7,0      –25,0      –4,4      –14,5      –9,4
Seo de Urgel      16,5      –15,0      5,4      –7,4      –1,0
Solsona         14,5      –15,0      5,5      –7,6      –1,0
Tremp         19,0      –15,0      8,6      –8,3      0,1
Viella            9,0      –20,0      0,3      –11,7      –5,7
Vilaller         13,5      –19,5      3,7      –8,2      –2,2

 Con respecto al dato de Calamocha, aquí os reproduzco unas anotaciones sacadas del Boletín Climatológico Mensual del antiguo Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (luego INM y ahora AEMET) hechas por el forero jiloca.
Mínimas del 17 de diciembre de 1963

—Calamocha (Teruel): –30
—Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara): -28
—Monreal del Campo (Teruel): –28
—Luco de Jiloca (Teruel): –27
—Daroca (Zaragoza): –22,4
—Lubia (Soria): –22
—Teruel: –20,5
—Santa Eulalia (Teruel): –20,5

De ese mes, aunque en otras fechas, también son destacables estas mínimas:

—Embalse de Cárdena (Zamora): –23   día 23
—Candanchú (Huesca): –22   día 24
—Estany Gento (Lleida): –22   día 16
—Corduente (Guadalajara): –21   día 16
—Bonaigua (Lleida): –20   día 16
—Puerto de Leitariegos (Asturias): –20   día 24


Respecto a Calamocha, según la hoja de observaciones de aquellas fechas, la evolución de la temperatura fue ésta:

DÍA 16 DE DICIEMBRE DE 1963

—Mínima: –19,0
—Máxima: –7,5
—Temp. 18 horas: –13,5

DÍA 17 DE DICIEMBRE DE 1963
—Temp.01 horas: –21,0
—Temp.07 horas: –28,0
—*Mínima: –30,0*
—Temp.13 horas: –13,0
—*Máxima: –11,0*
—Temp.18 horas: –18,0

DÍA 18 DE DICIEMBRE DE 1963
—Temp. 01 horas: –14,0
—Temp 07 horas: 1,5
—Mínima: –18,0
—Temp.13 horas: 4,5
—Máxima: 4,5

 Y ahora reproduzco una explicación sobre los -30 ºC del forero jiloca:

"Fijaros que en la madrugada del 18 se produjo un cambio y se cortó el enfriamiento, con una notable subida térmica, seguramemte por una entrada de aire atlántico, ya que la propia hoja de observaciones tiene anotado un cambio en el régimen de viento, que el 18 pasa a dirección oeste, mientras que el 17 hubo calma y cielos despejados tras varios días precedentes con norte y noroeste. Pero es llamativo, porque a las 18 horas del día 16, la víspera de la fecha, la temperatura era de –13,5, y después, en la madrugada siguiente, la del 17, se alcanzaron los conocidos –30. Este mismo día, tras los –30, la máxima fue de –11,0, y después, a las 18 horas, ya marcaba el termómetro –18. Nunca lo sabremos, pero siempre cabe pensar que de no haberse producido ese cambio atmosférico, la mínima de la madrugada del 18 hubiese sido más baja todavía que la del 17."

 Espero no haberos aburrido, pero así creo que queda claro la fidelidad y oficialidad de esos datos.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2009 às 03:04)

Sobre los -30,9 ºC de este año sólo puedo añadir que no son oficiales de Aemet pero tampoco son una invención. No es el colmo de lo científico pero para hacernos una idea muy cercana a la realidad sirve. Aquí está la prueba

















 Tened en cuenta que es una zona despoblada y no es plan de poner una estación de lujo por si te la roban  . Además no es un sitio en que esté de forma fija, se improvisó pocas horas antes. De todas formas las del Carrefour funcionan estupendamente. En la foto se observa perfectamente el cable que sube desde la estación enterrada hasta el sensor (algo más de un metro por encima). La flecha señala dicho sensor.

 Y ahora paso a detallaros en que condiciones se produjeron los -30,9 ºC según su propio autor

"El sensor esta puesto junto a una estaca de madera y atado a la alambrera sin que toque el sensor a esta. La altura respecto al suelo es de un metro más o menos ( es difícil saberlo porque el suelo aparte de ser muy irregular tiene un buen paquete de nieve.
El termometro en si lo envolví en un trapo y lo enterré en la nieve unos 25cm. para evitar que se agotasen las pilas." Si no lo llega a enterrar con ese frío las pilas se hubieran agotado enseguida. Además fijaos que ni siquiera le quitó el envoltorio para aislar las pilas todavía más del frío. Nota: el hecho de que la estación esté enterrada en nieve no influye para nada. Es más, en el hipotético caso de que la nieve tocara el sensor (que no fue así pues estaba 1 metro y pico por encima), eso sólo hubiera provocado un ascenso en los valores registrados puesto que la nieve funcionaría de aislante protector frente a la más baja temperatura del aire (como lo que sucede en los iglús  ).

 Al día siguiente ya se colocó un abrigo al sensor a modo de garita. Y los datos arrojados posteriormente fueron clarificadores dada su consistencia en comparación a los de Cantalojas-casco urbano. Es decir, que no iban a lo loco, que tenían sentido y consistencia estadística (toda la que se puede tener con tan pocas muestras, claro), incluyendo los del día (12 de enero) de los -30, claro.

 El caso es que el propio forero, que lleva ya 10 años tomando datos en Cantalojas, asegura que eso puede haberse producido ya otras veces y que hay otros 3 o 4 sitios cercanos al pueblo posiblemente todavía más fríos. Es posible que allí se instale una estación definitiva como otra que ya están montando (con ayuda de la administración) en una zona cercana en el Parque Natural de Tejera Negra. Ésta promete ofrecer datos extraordinarios. Ya os iré contando


----------



## GARFEL (16 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Xiiiii
tá demais
vou já ao maps live ver onde fica
exactamente soria
um abraço


----------



## GARFEL (16 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Desculpem a minha ignorância
mas isso é soria entre burgos e saragoça ?????
Será que essa cena tem microclima 
para atingir temperaturas articas
garfel


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

GARFEL disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância
> mas isso é soria entre burgos e saragoça ?????
> Será que essa cena tem microclima
> para atingir temperaturas articas
> garfel



Exactamente. Soria de Castilla y Leon.


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

É simplesmente incrível.
Aqui o Rio Danúbio em Viena, Áustria também congelou.
E já há centenas de pessoas a andar aqui em cimas dos lagos gelados.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Que excelente explicação e documentada! 

E acredito na fiabilidade do termómetro, pois tenho um igualzinho (que serve para comparar valores com a minha estação)

Aqui está o rapaz: 






Carrefour rulez


----------

